# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  наилучшие словари

## saibot

Which dictionary do y'all use...i happen to be partial to harper collins...180,000 definitions...almost all with examples and colloqioul  (excuse my spelling) uses.. 
which do you use? 
just curious

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yep, I use the same one. I love it, I want to have it's babies.

----------


## Pravit

Lingvo, definitely.

----------


## Indra

После Lingvo9 все остальные словари кажутся страшно неудобными

----------


## JB

Kenneth Kazner's is 100% worth the $40. I keep copies in both Los Angeles and Moscow.  ::

----------


## Milanya1

www.multitran.ru

----------


## DDT

> www.multitran.com

  And how do you use these kitchen appliances?

----------


## Milanya1

> Originally Posted by Milanya  www.multitran.com    And how do you use these kitchen appliances?

 Приношу глубокие извинения.  www.multitran.ru

----------


## Propp

> Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by Milanya  www.multitran.com    And how do you use these kitchen appliances?   Приношу глубокие извинения.  www.multitran.ru

 yeah, I found almost everything there, even things like
APCBC = Бронебойный баллистический снаряд с бронебойным наконечником

----------


## Jca

Lingvo10 for sure, both on my PC and on my iPAQ.
Besides, at lingvoda.ru you can find Russian-Russian Ushakov's dictionary and others.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hey I need to buy a new dictionary, my lovely Harper Collins is falling apart. I don't want an electronic one, because I want to be able to sit somewhere without electronic disturbances and read. I want a relatively new one (newer than 94) with as many entries as possible. any tips? I was looking at the new Oxford one (2000) with 180 000 words... any better ones out there?

----------

